

What’s happening with Arc? - muriithi
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/448613/whats-happening-with-arc

======
pg
<http://www.arclanguage.org/item?id=8854>

~~~
cchooper
Other than news.arc, is there any particular aspect of the language you're
focusing on?

~~~
pg
I don't like to talk about stuff in advance anymore.

~~~
cchooper
I understand why. Thanks for replying.

